# Perfection



## g4life (Oct 28, 2011)

good morning brothers,and sisters of piranha-fury thanks for the advise on adding play sand to my red belly 75 gallon tank i have just put in play sand i purchased at lowes removed my gravel it really gives my guys that amazon look to the bottom just as said. got another problem now need your help with plant arrangement that will make it look even closer, to were these fish come from in south america how should i arange driftwood as well ?a friend pointed out a pece of driftwood that was pretty big it had one tunnel through center of it i found one for about 45 bucks not as large bot has three possible small caves to it i have two amazon swords some other plants one plant 36 inches long along with others its a 75 gallon long want to post pictures but not till i have this look finished you guys are spectacular as well as wise i am using fake plants though had bad luck with real plants using gravel substrate any ideas on how to arrange and what plants will give my 4 reds this look of amazon i was told put long plants on back wall?help p-f members and staff photos if you have done this or dieagram thank u from my red belly .


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

ok, that was hard to read. lol If you had issues with live plants in your gravel tank then you are going to have the same issues in this tank unless you change something. What lighting do you have and how many watts are the bulbs? Also Swords are huge root feeders so make sure you purchase some root tabs to place under them so they have something to feed on.

Once you have listed your lighting, please list what plants you purchased so we can tell you their requirements.

I am moving this to the planted section


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he's decided to go with fake plants this time...^^^

There is no exact way to arrange things to make it more like the amazon, placement is all up to you and what you think looks good.
My advice is to try different scapes until u are happy with it.


----------



## g4life (Oct 28, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> I think he's decided to go with fake plants this time...^^^
> 
> There is no exact way to arrange things to make it more like the amazon, placement is all up to you and what you think looks good.
> My advice is to try different scapes until u are happy with it.


thanks feefa for your in put,and thanks also ksls i used fake plants driftwood,and play sand looks o. k. looking to post pictures soon.


----------

